# literary (kirjallinen, kirjakieli)



## Gavril

Moi,

Usein näen käytettävän ilmausta _literary Finnish_, ilmeisesti käännöksenä sanoille _kirjakieli_, _kirjallinen suomi_, tms. Esimerkiksi taannoisessa ketjussa FF kirjoitti



> Well, _meidän keskustelut_ is colloquial; literary Finnish uses a possessive suffix: _meidän keskustelumme_.



Englannin sana _literary_ tarkoittaa kuitenkin yleensä "kaunokirjallista" eikä pelkästään "kirjallista". Sanaa "literary" ei käytetäisi esim. lehtijutuista tai teknisistä käsikirjoista, vaikka molemmissa voi esiintyä sanoja ja ilmauksia, jotka eivät ole ominaisia englannin puhekielelle (esim. supistamaton _that is_ toisin kuin _that's_, pronomini _whom_, yms.).

Siksi olisi mielestäni tarkempaa (ja ehkä vähemmän harhaanjohtavaa englanninkielisille) korvata sana _literary_ jollakin muulla tässä yhteydessä. Esimerkiksi,

_- kirjakieli_ = "written Finnish" tai yleisemmin "the written language" (suomen kirjakieli kun ei ole maailman ainoa )

_- kirjakielen/kirjallinen sana_ = "a written-language word", "a word used mainly in the written language"

Vain mielipiteeni, mutta katsoin tämän mainitsemisen arvoiseksi.

G


----------



## fennofiili

Merriam-Websterin verkkoversion http://www.m-w.com mukaan _literary _tarkoittaa (lyhyen kuvauksen mukaan) ”of or relating to literature; used in literature; having a lot of knowledge about literature; known for reading or writing books” ja _literature _taas ”written works (such as poems, plays, and novels) that are considered to be very good and to have lasting importance; books, articles, etc., about a particular subject; printed materials (such as booklets, leaflets, and brochures) that provide information about something”.

Ainakin tuon kuvauksen mukaan _literary _siis on merkitykseltään varsin laaja, vaikka sitä ehkä yleisimmin käytetään (arvostetusta) kaunokirjallisuudesta.

”Written Finnish” tai ”written language” puolestaan on aivan liian laaja, koska kirjoitettua suomea (tai kieltä) ovat myös nopeasti ja puhekielityylisesti kirjoitetut tekstiviestit, nettiviestit ja muu sellainen teksti, joka on kaukana kirjakielen normien noudattamisesta.

_Kirjakieli _ei tarkoita kirjoitettua kieltä yleensä, vaan yleiskielen normien mukaista kieltä – ensisijaisesti kirjoitettua kieltä, mutta sitä voidaan myös puhua julkisissa esitelmissä, tv:ssä ym. Vapaassa keskustelussa sellainen olisi outoa ja koomistakin: ”kirjakielen puhuminen” koetaan hienosteluksi tai muuten kummalliseksi.

Jos käsite _suomen kirjakieli _pitäisi mahdollisimman tarkkaan ilmaista englanniksi, sanoisin ”standard written Finnish”. Toki kyseessä ei ole oikeasti standardoitu kielimuoto, mutta kielen normien voidaan kuitenkin sanoa muodostavan standardin sanan hyvin väljässä mielessä (ja muuttuvassa mielessä – viime vuosina sääntöjä on muuteltu aika lailla).

Lyhyttä ilmausta ”literary Finnish” puolustelen sillä, että se kuitenkin antaa oikeansuuntaisen käsityksen. Suomen kielenhuollossa on varsinkin varhaisempina aikoina usein esitetty ”parhaiden kirjailijoiden kieli” kirjakielen lähtökohdaksi. Tämä on monella tapaa ongelmallinen määrittely, mutta kertoo jotain kirjakielen ja (kauno)kirjallisuuden kielen suhteista. Ongelmallisuuteen kuuluu mm. se, että varsinkin nykyisin kaunokirjallisuudessa usein tahallisesti rikotaan kirjoitusnormeja (mm. pilkun käyttö ja vieraiden nimien taivutus), ja lisäksi se on tyyliltään usein kaukana siitä, mitä voidaan pitää normaalina asiaproosana.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Merriam-Websterin verkkoversion http://www.m-w.com mukaan _literary _tarkoittaa (lyhyen kuvauksen mukaan) ”of or relating to literature; used in literature; having a lot of knowledge about literature; known for reading or writing books” ja _literature _taas ”written works (such as poems, plays, and novels) that are considered to be very good and to have lasting importance; books, articles, etc., about a particular subject; printed materials (such as booklets, leaflets, and brochures) that provide information about something”.



On totta, että sanotaan joskus esim. "technical literature" tarkoittamaan johonkin tuotteeseen liittyviä esitteitä tai käsikirjoja. En tiedä, sopisiko _literature_-sana viittaamaan esim. uutislehtiin koska nämä eivät ole "about a particular subject", vaan ne käsittelevät erilaisisia asioita päivästä päivään. Joka tapauksessa _literarure_-sanan päämerkitys on kaunokirjallisuus.

Sen lisäksi adjektiivi _literary_ on käytännössä merkitykseltään kapeampi kuin substantiivi _literature_. En esim. sanoisi koskaan "literary language" käsikirjoille tai tavallisille lehtijutuille ominaisesta kielestä.



> ”Written Finnish” tai ”written language” puolestaan on aivan liian laaja, koska kirjoitettua suomea (tai kieltä) ovat myös nopeasti ja puhekielityylisesti kirjoitetut tekstiviestit, nettiviestit ja muu sellainen teksti, joka on kaukana kirjakielen normien noudattamisesta.



Ehkä parempi vaihtoehto olisi siis _formal language_, koska näin selviää, että kyseessä ei ole kirjoitettu puhekieli eikä vain kirjoituksessa esiintyvä kieli (kirjakieltä on mahdollista puhua). On aivan tavallista käyttää _written language_ normien mukaisesta kirjoitetusta kielestä, poislukien tekstiviestejä yms. -- ainoa ongelma on, että adjektiivin _written_ voi ymmärtää sulkevan pois puhutun kirjakielen.

Kun ilmaus _literary language_ on selvästi kapeampi (tavalliselta merkitykseltään) kuin _kirjakieli_, katson silti ongelmalliseksi käyttää sitä _kirjakielen_ vastineena. Sen sijaan vaikka _written language_ ja muita sellaisia ilmauksia ovat laajempia (mahdolliselta merkitykseltään) kuin _kirjakieli_, ne voivat ratketa täsmällisemmiksi yhteyden avulla.


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Ehkä parempi vaihtoehto olisi siis _formal language_, koska näin selviää, että kyseessä ei ole kirjoitettu puhekieli eikä vain kirjoituksessa esiintyvä kieli (kirjakieltä on mahdollista puhua).



Taidat olla oikeassa.

Pieni joukko ihmisiä voi kyllä ymmärtää ilmauksen _formal language_ väärin. Joissakin yhteyksissä se nimittäin tarkoittaa täysin formalisoitua ilmaisujärjestelmää, joka on “kieli” vain metaforisessa mielessä, kuten formaalin logiikan kieltä tai ohjelmointikieltä. Mutta ilmauksia _formal English_ tai _formal Finnish_ ei voine ymmärtää väärin.


----------

